# Updated Dec 5th Stuart, FL Toy Drive Show



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

FREE FOOD


----------



## blownrunner (Feb 10, 2009)

I will go if you have SQ competition. Call 813-689-5792 (David) if you need a judge on short notice.


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

blownrunner said:


> I will go if you have SQ competition. Call 813-689-5792 (David) if you need a judge on short notice.


yes it is SQ and we will be having one on the 19th as well look for post on this one as well


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

216 VIEWS ONE COMMENT IS THERE NO INTEREST IN THE SPORT ANYMORE?


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

is anyone on here thats from florida do you compete or you all just posers


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

use to be from those parts but now up in Orlando. If I wasn't still working on my system I'd drive down but with stock electrical I see fail written all over my system right now.

Maybe I will come down to check out what the treasure coast is doing these days.


----------

